# Zenith Owners Club



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably not many of us but here is one of mine


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have recently been reading about Zenith and the celebrated El Primaro chronograph. Interestingly, I came across this famous watch not through Zenith but through writing a post about Mondia, another watch company involved in the development of that particular model. This was in the days when Zenith was part of the Mondia-Zenith-Movado group of companies, with the El Primero appearing in 1969, some 7 years after development of the movement began. I do like Zenith watches, and the examples that you show are very nice. In my own collection, I do have a couple of ladies' Zenith watches but no gents examples. I can wish...


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I know that you enjoy doing research into watch companies. The `bible' for Zenith is probably `Rossler' and although I have a copy that I could loan to you, I would need it back. However, I was given a copy of the Dealer's 2011/12 collection that also shows quite a bit of the history of the company and I could bear to part with that.

I believe I saw a post saying you are waiting for a hip replacement so it might be something to read while you are `laid up'. If you would like it then please pm me with your details and I will get it in the post


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

This has got to be one of my favourite watches. An El Primero hand wound:


Zenith El P HW 13a_small by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

My El Primero De Luca from the late 90s


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

One of the photos Duncan sent me after he'd sericed it. It has the new bezel with different font and shade of red, after the 710 scratched the previous, new, bezel, wasn't happy :scared: don't like the new bezel :sad: Compare it to the original bezel in the post above.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's mine. Zenith Port Royal Open Concept



Titanium case, display caseback, carbon/kevlar strap and a translucent dial with a sapphire overlay.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's one


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I had to delete and repost due to hosting issues...

Here are my 3 vintage Zenith's, all have Zenith In-house automatic movements, Pilot 2572 PC E, Automatic 2552 PC, Respirator 2652 PC,


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

I have been lucky enough to inherit a few Zenith's and they really are lovely watches. Photo's below

XLTronic Quartz (c1973) - could do with a bit of a clean up










Sporto (1956)










Zenith Elite (with original wooden presentation box) - which my wife has commandeered as she loves it and wears it everyday (maybe it is the blue cabouchon jewel in the crown that she likes?)










..the back is quite lovely too..










1937 9ct gold Dennison case (now with my elder daughter...there is a theme developing here!)










my El Primero (c.1973)...this is not going anywhere










my other El Primero...a Dunhill Moonphase Chronograph, with the Zenith El Primero movement.. which I think is quite lovely (but very confusing!)










..and the back










Hope you enjoyed these!


----------



## robplasma (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll add my new precious!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

...just realised that I missed this from my father's collection and clearly as a Mondia it needs to be in this group, especially with the original box  . Apparently it is from the late 1960 with an AS1937 movement.


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## kokolino23 (Jan 15, 2011)

it'salivejim said:


> Have you got a pic? I think that's the point of the thread, Unless you're just speed posting of course?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

My (IMNSHO) beautiful 2015 Captain Moon Phase. 40mm stainless steel, Display back. Elite 691 calibre. 










Pic taken on holiday -- no prizes for guessing where :hmmm9uh:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

This one was a grail for me a Zenith Pilot manual wind cica 1945 :thumbsup:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

I joined today!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

A little video introduction to my Captain Moon Phase . . . .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ive had more zenith than any other watch.



yokel said:


> A little video introduction to my Captain Moon Phase . . . .


 lovely


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Whilst I've got the pics to hand, here's my membership application...


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

yokel said:


> A little video introduction to my Captain Moon Phase . . . .


 Sorry -- deleted for security reasons.


----------



## SBJB93 (Nov 4, 2017)

Here is my Zenith Defy 01.0170.346


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Sport


----------



## Ming The Merciless (4 mo ago)

Dusty said:


> Mine
> 
> http://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy313/omega2824/watch%20pics/zen2.jpg


 I've got the plain black and white version.

Regards, Ming.


----------



## AP3 (7 mo ago)

One Zenith fan here.

I always like the El Primero Rainbow. I had my hand on one silver dial that was one of the more accurate among my collection. I bought it preowned but sadly, I had to send it back because the second hand was a little sticky on reset. It didn't properly reset to zero on the first button press. It would eventually on the 2nd and sometimes 3rd press. My second El Primero is not a Rainbow, it's the Port Royal. It's a very nice watch but not as attractive as the Rainbow in my opinion but it's part of my watch rotation. My other Zenith is a small 34mm vintage manual. That one stays in the box. Recently, one Rainbow appeared on eBay with a low BIN, a black dial two tone. It was a little banged up though but I gave it some thoughts. It didn't last long.


----------



## Ming The Merciless (4 mo ago)

AP3 said:


> One Zenith fan here.
> 
> I always like the El Primero Rainbow. I had my hand on one silver dial that was one of the more accurate among my collection. I bought it preowned but sadly, I had to send it back because the second hand was a little sticky on reset. It didn't properly reset to zero on the first button press. It would eventually on the 2nd and sometimes 3rd press. My second El Primero is not a Rainbow, it's the Port Royal. It's a very nice watch but not as attractive as the Rainbow in my opinion but it's part of my watch rotation. My other Zenith is a small 34mm vintage manual. That one stays in the box. Recently, one Rainbow appeared on eBay with a low BIN, a black dial two tone. It was a little banged up though but I gave it some thoughts. It didn't last long.


 There are always a few El Primero Rainbow Flyback watches on eBay. Both the multi coloured version and the black and white version. They don't come cheap though. The multi colour version are around £3,500 to £4,500. Black and white version £2,500 to £3,500. Most don't have box and papers. When I bought mine years ago I was lucky, it came with a full set. They need looking after also, it's like owning the watch version of a Ferrari.

Regards, Ming.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I got another Zenith yesterday, a lovely El primero , to go with my existing Zenith Captain. Great brand, I really want a Zenith Defy (previous model)...though I would need to have a bit of a cull to get one!

















Not a great pic of the El Primero Chrono sorry!


----------

